# Kent & Masters saddle?



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I've pretty much decided on buying this saddle- it's a Kent and Masters GP saddle. Here's a link to the exact saddle on the manfacturers website:

Kent and Masters - General Purpose

As I said, it's 99.9% certain I'm buying this saddle. It fits me comfortably, and the pony it's meant for is very happy and comfortable in it, and it's juuuust at the high end of our budget. All I'm concerned about is how the material holds up long term. Anyone buy one of these saddles, or just a saddle from this brand want to tell me how theirs have held up? This won't really sway my opinion, I just want to know what to expect. I ride a couple/few times a week, saddle will be stored in A/C or in a closed tack room, with a cover. Thanks!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have it's lesser cousin, the Thorowgood T8. I ride in it 5 days a week and it has held up really well in the 2 years I have had it. K&M are very well made. I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I personally did not like this saddle. Puts you in a horrible chair seat. I've had multiple people ride in mine and tell me they hated it and it was difficult to ride in. People in my area do not keep this saddle for long before selling it and buying a better quality saddle. Take a look at the demos on Youtube. Every rider is in a chair seat and are really fighting against the saddle. That being said, I think this brand is a more suitable fit for taller riders as the stirrup bar is too far forward and the center of balance of the saddle is too far back. As long as you and your horse are comfortable in it. The quality of the leather is midrange. Not the greatest for everyday use but it holds up pretty well.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm saddle shopping right now and have been looking for a 16" (pony size) in this make...I find them incredibly hard to find used, even the 17"+ I can't seem to find in North America. Would love to hear reviews on it, I own a Thorowgood T4 and LOVE it.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Canterklutz said:


> I personally did not like this saddle. Puts you in a horrible chair seat. I've had multiple people ride in mine and tell me they hated it and it was difficult to ride in. People in my area do not keep this saddle for long before selling it and buying a better quality saddle. Take a look at the demos on Youtube. Every rider is in a chair seat and are really fighting against the saddle. That being said, I think this brand is a more suitable fit for taller riders as the stirrup bar is too far forward and the center of balance of the saddle is too far back. As long as you and your horse are comfortable in it. The quality of the leather is midrange. Not the greatest for everyday use but it holds up pretty well.


It puts me in a bit of a chair seat, but the blocks are completely adjustable, so I've been playing around with them. I was using an 18.5" GP saddle before this one(17") so I might start to notice the chair seat later on, but right now there's relief just being able to touch the knee rolls! Lol. Hearing that it's midrange quality is good enough for me, I'm getting it for a long-term lease horse, so I just want to get at least 2-3 good years out of it. 

Also glad to hear that some people have had luck with similar saddles!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I have one of these saddles and it's okay, but nothing super special. The interchangeable gullets are a great feature, but the leather quality isn't that great. If I don't stay on top of oiling it, it will actually start to squeak and creak while I ride... which drives me absolutely batty. I've oiled the heck out of this saddle over the span of a year, and the leather still doesn't feel very broken in.


----------



## Galga (Apr 27, 2015)

*Kent & Masters*

After 6 years of going through high-end and low-saddles for my Irish TB, with shark withers, short slopey croup, I purchased a K&M high wither S-series GP, in brown. Had to wait 6 weeks for it to come across The Pond and I had a saddle fitter come up and customize the flocking -- I would highly recommend having a reputable saddle fitter check it out on your pony -- a good flocking does wonders! It does not put me in a chair seat, but then I took out the removable blocks, and the stirrup bars are in a good place for me. If anything, it has me sitting properly on my seat bones and not perching up on my crotch. While the twist is wider than I am used to, it is still comfortable & I get good leg contact. Best of all, my gelding is moving so much better and comes on the bit more often -- rider error not withstanding. I find the craftsmanship to be spot on with the pricing and of course you must take care of any pieces of tack -- I do not have any of the squeaking as described in other posts. In 3 months time I will have the saddle fitter come back to check it and make any adjustments. I ride between 2 & 3 times a week, temperature & humidity permitting -- I live in SE Georgia, a very-non English area, about 3 hours north of Ocala FL.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm selling my Thorowgood T8 GP is you're still looking.


----------

